# What have I done ?



## smug (Nov 3, 2003)

My Sig. pictures stopped working !

and I'm buggerd if I can get it to work again

I've Read http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=43328 numerous times, but still no joy !

Help, Please


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

you've forgotten to add the filename at the end of the path to the file!!!


----------



## smug (Nov 3, 2003)

Jae said:


> you've forgotten to add the filename at the end of the path to the file!!!


 :? What File name and What Path ? :?

I must have missing that bit in How To Post A Picture


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smug/

The bit above relates to a folder, namely smug/ what you need is for it to point to a specific file in that folder so you end up with something like:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smug/signature.jpg

obviously with the IMG front and rear tags. I can't list it as it needs to be or it tries to link to a pic

Mine is http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v426/ ... ature2.jpg
Hope that helps

Guy


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Just noticed Smug, that your picture looks to be embedded in a web page i.e. smug.htm, not smug.jpg :?

I think that's why you can see the pic on www.********.co.uk/gallery/smug/ but not link to the picture.

I don't think, just putting smug.htm on the link will work unfortunately...
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smug/smug.htm

I think you'll need to upload the jpg file separately to your folder, ala Guy's suggestion...

Rich


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Just saved your pic to my h/d, and reformatted it to a jpg file. I've uploaded it to my ******** web-space accessed from the extra's tab, and it's now at this location

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/thejepster/smug.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/thejepster/smug.jpg

You just need to copy this pic down to your pc, and when logged into your own bit on the tt-f web space, upload the new smug.jpg file rename your sig to have smug/smug.jpg at the end and Bob's your uncle...

Let me know when you've done it and I'll free up my 28k! :wink:


----------



## smug (Nov 3, 2003)

I Think I've got it










The file I'm Linking to Must End in .jpg 

Thanks for all your Help


----------

